# I had to make myself a new slingshot...



## flippinout

I haven't made a slingshot for myself in quite a while, so I tinkered with some ideas I have had brewing. It came out great.

The core is solid 1/8" thick brass with laminates of paduak, argentinian Osage Orange, and Wenge with 1/64" black walnut spacers between the laminates. The fork tips and palm swell are made from White Oak burl and the spacers are made from copper. It is based on the Axiom design, but i changed the handle profile a bit and made the cross section much thicker than usual to fit my hand just right. It weighs 7.5 ounces compared to the same slingshot made from Dymalux weighing in at just around 4 ounces. It is finished in 5 coats of CA glue and wet sanded to 1500, then polished on a cloth wheel with white diamond rouge. I really wanted this one to shine and shine it does!

I love the heft and stability this slingshot provides and it is a real pleasure to shoot and to hold. Now, if I only shot it as well as my favorite natural it would be the perfect slingshot....


----------



## mckee

wonderful job !


----------



## NaturalFork

WOW! Incredible.


----------



## Snipez1978

Now that's sweet very nice job

Atb rob


----------



## Aras

Is this design the one you told me about? This one looks very good! The layers look fantastic!!


----------



## Blue Danube

Incredible job!! The polish is world class level...


----------



## flippinout

Aras said:


> Is this design the one you told me about? This one looks very good! The layers look fantastic!!


No, this is just an Axiom that has had the handle tweaked a bit to fit my hand the way I wanted it.


----------



## Rayshot

Finally I get to see what you were talking about.

To put into words something that evokes emotion because of it's effect on seeing it is not easy, but it is AMAZING!! 
Gorgeous!
Visually pleasurable!
Desirable!
Etc, Etc........


----------



## flippinout

Rayshot said:


> Finally I get to see what you were talking about.
> 
> To put into words something that evokes emotion because of it's effect on seeing it is not easy, but it is AMAZING!!
> Gorgeous!
> Visually pleasurable!
> Desirable!
> Etc, Etc........


Thanks Ray and thank you for the gorgeous piece of oak you gave me that the palm swells and fork tips were carved from.


----------



## philly

Nathan, you continue to amaze me, just when I think that you have peaked with your creative masterpieces you again come up with something even more spectacular. Outstanding Bud.
Philly


----------



## KennyCannon

As usual man...great job!


----------



## Charles

Another beautiful piece of work.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker

That's almost otherworldly in its total awesomeness!


----------



## bigfoot

How can a forked piece of wood be so beautiful! Great job like always


----------



## Rayshot

I have come back three times to look at this one again. Maybe I should just make it my computer wallpaper.


----------



## NaturalFork

Rayshot said:


> I have come back three times to look at this one again. Maybe I should just make it my computer wallpaper.


Good idea!


----------



## Blue Danube

Lol the "Moaning Lisa" of slinghots...


----------



## Bob Fionda

Perfection


----------



## NightKnight

Love it!


----------



## monoaminooxidase

bigfoot said:


> How can a simple forked piece of wood be so beautiful! Great job like always


ha well this is no simple forked piece of wood







but beautiful it is.


----------



## harson

Amazing work looks great


----------



## lightgeoduck

I love the hefty look of this. and really what more can one say about the beauty that you keep making.. that is truly a fine piece.

LGD


----------



## Performance Catapults

Wow...


----------



## Tirador

That's nuts! I love it!


----------



## Chepo69

A real treat!

Very cool combination


----------



## Ultraman

Why am I feeling aroused??????
Slingshot? Nathan my friend,only YOU could put that much SEXY into a _*B*__*L*__*I*__*N*__*G*__*s*__*h*__*o*__*t*_!


----------



## flippinout

Thanks for all the kind words. I really enjoyed making this one as it was a considerable challenge bonding the dissimilar materials. Now that I have figured out some things, you can expect more mixed media slingshots from FlippinOut!


----------



## e~shot

Wow, one of coolest slingshots in your range - Good job Nathan.


----------



## shawnr5

The oak burl is gorgeous. Very nice combination.


----------



## fatboy

That is a work of art. Again.


----------



## TandocTools

Beautiful work!


----------



## bullseyeben!

Too nice! Absolutely amazing...


----------



## bleachbone

dang, man. i thought it was impossible but you've made even better slingshots than before


----------



## flippinout

Thanks for the compliments guys!! I am really proud of this one.

I will be giving it to my dad for christmas, as he keeps trying to snatch it whenever he sees it. He is impossible to buy for and this should keep me in good graces for at least a year!


----------



## Rayshot

flippinout said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys!! I am really proud of this one.
> 
> I will be giving it to my dad for christmas, as he keeps trying to snatch it whenever he sees it. He is impossible to buy for and this should keep me in good graces for at least a year!


Can't blame him for that, as the beauty of this has led him into temptation.


----------



## lobodog2

I look for one word to describe what I see...STUNNING!!!


----------



## Rapier

****! err, That's beyond cool...


----------



## alfshooter

*"Hole , Hole , Hole"







*


----------



## M.J

alfshooter said:


> *"Hole , Hole , Hole"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hole worship...


----------



## Rapier

M_J said:


> *"Hole , Hole , Hole"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hole worship...
[/quote]
Ha Ha Ha. Well I guess a hole is made of nothing and other deitys seem to love to throw down the 'faith' card so they dont have to appear to us mere mortals thereby letting us worship what would be as good as nothing without 'faith' so....
ummm... hang on i lost myself..... oh i know... err... no I don't......


----------



## flippinout

hmmmm.....

I will just assume that that is a great compliment. Thank you, I think...


----------



## alfshooter

Rapier said:


> *"Hole , Hole , Hole"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hole worship...
[/quote]
Ha Ha Ha. Well I guess a hole is made of nothing and other deitys seem to love to throw down the 'faith' card so they dont have to appear to us mere mortals thereby letting us worship what would be as good as nothing without 'faith' so....
ummm... hang on i lost myself..... oh i know... err... no I don't......
[/quote]

Sorry friends, the expression "Hole" in Spanish, means a perfect job.
(use translator)
Best regards


----------



## alfshooter

I really like his master work.
Greeting


flippinout said:


> hmmmm.....
> 
> I will just assume that that is a great compliment. Thank you, I think...


----------



## flippinout

Thank you

I was working towards "hole"-ness as I made it!


----------



## M.J

One should always strive to achive hole.


----------



## lightgeoduck

M_J said:


> One should always strive to achive hole.


well I got two daughters by doing that


----------

